# Raw Discussion Thread - 05/22 - Road To Extreme Rules Continues



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Golden Truth erupts in a golden shower of enmity. :bryanlol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

tHAT Was quick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Backlash looks awful. This will be the only wrestling program I'm even alittle bit interested in this week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why the hell didn't they just do a Street Fight or something for Dean/Miz???? A match at Extreme Rules where you LOSE if you do something that would get you DQed, for fuck's sake. UGH.

Still interested to see how they'll build up this, considering how long Dean & Miz have been feuding now.

Also interested in more fatal 5 way hype too.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This program and those storylines are so godawful, it's not even funny anymore.

But Bayley takes the cake and is the best example for why this company is a humongous grave for both talent and entertainment.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Why do I have a feeling Miz Ambrose is gonna end like Christian Orton when Christian spat at him & Orton low blowed him


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Perfect opportunity to rid Ambrose of the IC title without getting pinned. He should beat the shit out of Miz and lose the title by DQ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I could live with Bray getting the top contender's spot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Will Bray Wyatt change the course of WWE's new era? 

Of course not but still, I'd rather watch Wyatt over anything Smackdown is doing.

Raw is the better show right now, for the first time in what seems like forever, they have a bit of direction going for themselves.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After the excitement of tonight, RAW feels like a three hour infomercial that I need to fast forward until I get to see Jinder's coronation on SDL.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ambrose/Miz having that WOAT stipulation at Extreme Rules of all PPVs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nothing screams Extreme Rules like not being able to be DQ'ed and keep the title.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RAW's slogan from here on out should be: "sure it's dog shit, but at least it's not SD."


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why the hell didn't they just do a Street Fight or something for Dean/Miz???? A match at Extreme Rules where you LOSE if you do something that would get you DQed, for fuck's sake. UGH.
> 
> Still interested to see how they'll build up this, considering how long Dean & Miz have been feuding now.
> 
> Also interested in more fatal 5 way hype too.


Well I think there setting up Miz winning the IC title at Extreme Rules. So this will be there way of having Ambrose stay strong and drop the title to Miz. Since he won't get beat by Miz and will get screwed out of the title. I can even see some nonsense like Ambrose hitting dirty deeds. Then Maryse jumping in the ring to attack Miz before Ambrose can cover him. So that Ambrose gets dqed and Miz wins the IC title.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> RAW's slogan from here on out should be: "sure it's dog shit, but at least it's not SD."


Nah.
"Sure it's dog shit, but at least it's the big dog's"


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

inb4 Drunk Bayley comes out with a singapore cane while Enter Sandman plays


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW the beta show-*Where the B Boys Play*.:bryanlol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a good show tonight after how bad Backlash was last night. Interested in seeing how they further the Alexa vs Bayley story line.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Smackdown is my favourite show, but Jinder winning the title is going to ruin that show for me, so hopefully Raw can grab my interest. As others have mentioned, having a match at Extreme Rules where the champion isn't allowed to get disqualified is just stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

After Backlash, I am so happy to watch Raw today :lol At least all my faves are on this show haha.

Seeing Deano is always a highlight of my week :woo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No Strowman, no watch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Will be watching but really not looking forward to this week one bit. RAW really blows without having Strowman around. He's my current favorite, so I'm biased, but other then Alexa shitting on people I'm not invested in anything on RAW right now. Well, time to start drinking.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

After the atrocious Backlash last night, boy do I need RAW to be good tonight.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

_It appears that Bayley’s battle scars are not fading anytime soon.

WWE.com obtained backstage photos of The Huggable One bearing the marks left by Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ Kendo stick attack last week on Raw, including one of an incredulous Mickie James reacting to the injuries.

Tune in to Raw tonight live at 8/7 C on USA Network to see how The Huggable One responds to the champion’s aggression._


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn And after last night I think many will agree.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

wwe9391 said:


> Time to get ready for the A show opcorn And after last night I think many will agree.


Sorry nothing in WWE is A show quality right now nothing. Raw is not going to have a person not named Roman Reigns get a run with the World Title until at the earliest this time next year if not longer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Sorry nothing in WWE is A show quality right now nothing. Raw is not going to have a person not named Roman Reigns get a run with the World Title until at the earliest this time next year if not longer.


too bad


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

i'm watching for Alexa,Miz,and Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another week of record low ratings for WWE coming right up!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw without Owens and Jericho... ugh.

Hopefully Ambrose, Bray, Joe, Rollins are given something good to do.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

the preview doesn't seem very inspiring.. But then they won't have to do much to make it more entertaining than Craplash..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> _It appears that Bayley’s battle scars are not fading anytime soon.
> 
> WWE.com obtained backstage photos of The Huggable One bearing the marks left by Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ Kendo stick attack last week on Raw, including one of an incredulous Mickie James reacting to the injuries.
> 
> Tune in to Raw tonight live at 8/7 C on USA Network to see how The Huggable One responds to the champion’s aggression._


All that after one hit?









I wonder what shitfest Bayley has in store this week. Maybe she can arm wrestle Bliss or have a dance off like Emma and Summer Rae did in 2014.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

wwe9391 said:


> too bad


I don't know about you but I have been a WWE Fan since 1993 and only a handful of things were harder to watch then John Cena holding on to the WWE Championship for pretty much 14 months and then 13 months. 

I don't want to see something like that happen with Roman Reigns their is no good reason WWE should have that title locked up between him and Lesnar until June or July of 2018 as it looks right now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor vs Anderson should be decent.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Only going to watch Raw tonight for the fatal five way build up and that is it. The IC Championship build seems a little boring to me because of the stipulation for the match. Not hardcore or extreme for my taste and standards.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just be better than last night. Please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon RAW. Let's make it two good shows in a row.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wyatt starting off RAW? zzzz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can WWE actually put on a good show after last night's atrocity?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Opening with a Wyatt promo...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cool way to bring Wyatt out.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Here we go, hopefully Raw is good tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They are really going to milk the "Fatal Five Way" tag line fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray's my dark horse to face Brock. Balor's damaged after that overwhelming loss to Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one's going to stand.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray sounding like a preacher.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Shut up Bray


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please someone interrupt him, the faster the better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock has slaves? :wtf2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray is just not believable at all. Dude loses all his feuds, just about.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Brock has slaves? :wtf2


Ya, Vince.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

In spite of the river of shit WWE have made Bray bathe in since his debut, live crowds still love him.

He deserves a good run for fucks sake.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Bray Wyatt sucks. Not because of himself but his booking makes this shit meaningless


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bray is really talented. But his promo material is garbage.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Why should I care about Bray at this point?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bray talking...

My stream is lagging and I thought I was missing something


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop at Seth's name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This promo is not connecting with the crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well they sure seem to think that Rollins can protect them


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SOMEONE PLEASE INTERRUPT


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Bray but I know he has no chance at Extreme Rules so this is pointless. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At Bray is trying to be a bit more energetic in his promo tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bray vs Brock could be interesting. I doubt Bray will win though.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Here comes the big dog


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Go away Roman


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE BIG DAWG.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowds great and Wyatts bringing more energy than usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I hope we don't get Roman/Bray again.......


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

This is a great promo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW fuckin WOW. What a pop. That is loud


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bray and Roman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, we know that Bray can slay a feast. Not sure about a beast.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna go from a Wyatt promo to a Reigns promo? yup WWE picking up where they left off last night with pure shit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman's got a presence, definitely can't deny that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman about to bury Bray again, because it wasn't enough the digging back in 2015


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman that mic has a family


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Lmao, this is HIS yard.

Gtfo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray laughing.

:lmao


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

"Still banged up from his battle with strowman two weeks ago", buries finn balor last week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao Bray.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's decently received tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big pop for Kurt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray the only that can beat brock :What?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I miss when there was Daniel Bryan over. That'll never happen again


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome. Roman Vs Bray tonight.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol nobody thinks Bray can beat Lesnar.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't seen someone more happy to be in WWE than Kurt in a while.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yo this yard thing is wearing itself out QUICK


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol Kurt called Bray a favourite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Bray, I am gonna beat 4 guys at Extreme Rules, Asuka's way, pinning all 4 at the same time" :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Short and sweet promo by Reigns, just like it needs to be.

So it will be Reigns vs Wyatt now?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh ffs, they let Roman talk again. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I dread this match.. Least it ain't the main event.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cue the next guy coming in to say "no, I will win!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Wyatt a face? Referring to him as a 'favorite'?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kurt trying to remember WWE's scripted garbage is hard to watch :lmao

They're gonna make me tired of him like they did with Foley, who was legit an all-time favourite and I couldn't wait for him to get the fuck off my screen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck, I dread this match.. Least it ain't the main event.


At least they are getting it out of the way right off the bat.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Going to be a great match.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never understood those sportscoats/blazers with the extra pocket thingy. Looks fucking retarded.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice, Reigns match next :mark

Ok, time to grab the snacks and drinks now...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Short and sweet promo by Reigns, just like it needs to be.
> 
> So it will be Reigns vs Wyatt now?


I didn't mind it. Just don't think he needs to do the my yard schtick every time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

1. Great promo from Bray. Shame that none of it really matters giving how many big matches they've lost.

2. I love a GM that comes out, does his business, and then gets outs.

3. I think we all see a tag team match coming.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Great, The Big Underdawg is going to bury The Eater Of Pinfalls


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Wyatt a face? Referring to him as a 'favorite'?


Favorite to win that match. :lol which we know Bray is not


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Let's hope this match is good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, because seeing Mahal celebrating winning that title will bring the rating fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punjabi Celebration :fuckyeah. Something based to look forward to.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We all know THE BIG DAWG won't take the pin here.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

getting Raw started off with a bang! Oh yeah!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Watch Roman pin all 4 clean before Extreme Rules.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dual chants on full speed and the match hasn't even started


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

It's impressive that the crowd hasn't given up on Wyatt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

B show crowd sounding like a B crowd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No idea why those 2 guys in the front row are wearing their sunglasses :lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

So what story lines are on raw right now. Hmm i can't really think of any.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God. This match was dying.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JOE :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Joe walks too fast since he hit the main roster.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Tag match incoming


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Tag match incoming


Quite possible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA. TAG TEAM MATCH.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Classic Wyatt? Did Cole forget what his catchphrase is?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is so tired of partying so hard for Jinder, that they are simply exhausted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop!

:mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cue Balor.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol why did Seth come out to save Bray?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice reaction for Seth


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

WHERE IS TEDDY LONG WHEN YOU NEED HIM?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone's bringing the fire today, I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match in the main event?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, random music?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a nice opener.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tf is this music?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought that was supposed to be Rollins new theme for a sec :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wtf is that music??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was that music about?

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How many times are the Hardys going to face Sheamus and Cesaro in singles matches, it feels like we've been seeing this for months now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I feel I have been seeing Hardys fight Sheamus/Cesaro for ages now...damn, switch it up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Was that the Extreme Rules music? That was so random :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rollins and Joe just can't coexist. They beat the living shit out of each other whenever either of them steps in a ring.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool segment. Everybody is over. Then that fucking weird music :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hardy's/Sheamus & Cesaro again?!

Jesus. This product sucks.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm thinking that was the PPV theme? Because the segment hyped for the PPV?

But they haven't especially established the theme for the PPV...it's not that memorable anyway. What a weird decision.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No depth so we get Hardys/Shesaro part 37 yay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival not being available for awhile sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I see Matt Hardy winning that match and choosing Tables, Ladders and Chairs. Which would be awesome.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Talkspace online therapy! Wtf!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins doing the cackle.

:mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good ole tag team match playas.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking tag matches, this shit is so overdone and predictable


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRIFTER :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Sucks to see Rollins basically being a nobody after pinning triple h.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drifter looks like a shorter version of Sandow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE GOAT MAKES HIS DEBUT TONIGHT !!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ELIAS :mark:

Please beat Ambrose.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs . The Drifter


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter in action :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Tag match main events are a rip off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Drifter in a match. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drifter is actually gonna wrestle? Wow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drifter has wrestled on RAW as much as Brock recently. :draper2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That WWE Shop Ad made me find a good song. In case you were wondering who the singer is and the song name it is By AWOLNATION, and the song is Who I am.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Sucks to see Rollins basically being a nobody after pinning triple h.


How is he a nobody? He is being positioned as one of the top guys on RAW alongside Reigns.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great its the guy who screams every 2 seconds during his matches.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> ELIAS :mark:
> 
> Please beat Ambrose.


He might due to the Miz interfering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drifter debuts lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose/Drifter could be a real physical match :mark:


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Does the drifter have a chance vs Ambrose? Are they going to build up the Drifter? Or is he a jobber?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kinda weird how it seemed Kenrick was talking to us.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice to see Tozawa is ready for Summer already wearing his bathing suit tonight.

:mj4


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> He might due to the Miz interfering.


That was my thought.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey! Why did Kendrick turn around from the TV and talk to the camera? Does that mean everyone sideways watching TV could hear the announcers the whole time?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

......Dean's gonna lose to the Drifter, ain't he.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> THE GOAT MAKES HIS DEBUT TONIGHT !!


GOATkada?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cryptvill said:


> Does the drifter have a chance vs Ambrose? Are they going to build up the Drifter? Or is he a jobber?


Jobber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> ......Dean's gonna lose to the Drifter, ain't he.


If so, probably via fuckery...I think..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Sucks to see Rollins basically being a nobody after pinning triple h.


To be fair, everybody outside of Reigns is a "nobody" on Raw these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> ......Dean's gonna lose to the Drifter, ain't he.


Miz probably interferes.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Dean never loses clean.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That match is next.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The drifter is next :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias and Ambrose, next... Is the drifter alright in the ring? Never got a chance to see him in NXT.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Tazawa sounds ridiculous.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> GOATkada?


You mean "SuperKada" or "NoSellKada" :grin2:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RAW's been very good so far.

Tozawa is really coming into his own..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drifter match already. Wow. Raw seems to be more fast paced tonight...at least thus far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Elias and Ambrose, next... Is the drifter alright in the ring? Never got a chance to see him in NXT.


Yes, he's really physical in the ring with his strikes. Nothing flashy but he excutes his moves really well and has a beautiful elbow drop.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Punjabi Celebration :fuckyeah. Something based to look forward to.


 All the heat Jinder already can capitalize on from steroid speculation plus the "foreigner heat" plus the two heaters Jinder already has (what the Singh brothers?), you add four or five women in this celebration all playing off the public perception of Jidner's look complimenting his success and body? 

*Talk about glorious heat in this day and age. You already have smarks pissed off, xenophobic "rasslin" fans pissed off, casuals suspicious, THEN you can go for the real heat with so many whistle-blowing SJWs going off about how misogynistic that is.* You could then keep the valets around with the two heaters for big matches (have Jinder win smaller ones by himself to prove his capabilities), and every big match Jinder is in would be like a one-sided lumberjack match and have rotations to avoid the "banned from ringside" issue. 

Perfect heat for the Maharaja!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another Fox-Banks match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#PushFox


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cedric incoming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly. Yes please.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Noam Dar has such a punchable face.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Alicia's the hottest lady in the WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, the guy gets heat. Can't take that away from him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Well, we know that Bray can slay a feast. Not sure about a beast.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866810957372063744
*"Yes."*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YES ELIAS :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Where the Showtime at the Apollo clown when you need him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was beautiful Elias :cry


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

some cunt give us cm punk chants, this show has been shockingly shit thus far


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Drifter got no entrance.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

What the hell? About to have a match, but let me sing a little song in the ring first.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I like this drifter guy! That's pretty slick, reminds me of Harry Heck from the Punisher.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Elias is a tank.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> All the heat Jinder already can capitalize on from steroid speculation plus the "foreigner heat" plus the two heaters Jinder already has (what the Singh brothers?), you add four or five women in this celebration all playing off the public perception of Jidner's look complimenting his success and body?
> 
> *Talk about glorious heat in this day and age. You already have smarks pissed off, xenophobic "rasslin" fans pissed off, casuals suspicious, THEN you can go for the real heat with so many whistle-blowing SJWs going off about how misogynistic that is.* You could then keep the valets around with the two heaters for big matches (have Jinder win smaller ones by himself to prove his capabilities), and every big match Jinder is in would be like a one-sided lumberjack match and have rotations to avoid the "banned from ringside" issue.
> 
> Perfect heat for the Maharaja!


That's actually a decent idea. I like it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So he sings every match?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The epic rivalry between Corey and the Drifter continues :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yes, he's really physical in the ring with his strikes. Nothing flashy but he excutes his moves really well and has a beautiful elbow drop.


Damn man, what an awesome elbow. Almost like Randy Savage esque.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

SavoySuit said:


> Alicia's the hottest lady in the WWE.


She is pretty...foxy. *rimshot* :grin2:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> some cunt give us cm punk chants, this show has been shockingly shit thus far


Turn off the TV.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh good. Miz gonna cost Ambrose the match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Samson is huge compared to Ambrose. wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Countdown to Miz interference.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Singing is dumb. He should never talk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Samson getting that 3 Count heat :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love how physical this guy is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That WWE Shop Ad made me find a good song. In case you were wondering who the singer is and the song name it is By AWOLNATION, and the song is Who I am.


Who are you?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Drifters entrance tho


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Samson has some star presence in the ring.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


>


I guess we don't have those over here. Are they yummy? :laugh:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Samson has a good look.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Hey! Why did Kendrick turn around from the TV and talk to the camera? Does that mean everyone sideways watching TV could hear the announcers the whole time?


I guess I've never really thought about that lol!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean playing dead :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think Elias has some significant upside.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> No idea why those 2 guys in the front row are wearing their sunglasses :lol


Maybe they are high :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I used to hate Elias but he's won me over. :mark:


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

When Finn Balor was in kindergarten, he was a very sick child. Constantly coughing and sneezing, he would pick up his brown crayon and make picture after picture of pennies. One day, the doctors figured out what was wrong with Finnie...

...



















...

He couldn't draw a dime to save his life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial during someone's first main roster TV match. Brilliant.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Samson seems to be winning those in this thread over :brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yes, he's really physical in the ring with his strikes. Nothing flashy but he excutes his moves really well and has a beautiful elbow drop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BAYBE


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Samson should wear a suit and act like Harry Heck. Even sing that same song lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sampson is big af. Dude is a beast.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You mean "SuperKada" or "NoSellKada" :grin2:


I honstle thought that for a while, but after seeing Naito kicking out of the trifecta of powerbombs against Elgin (apron, barricade and Elgin Bomb) I think it is most a NJPW thing


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it just me or does Samson look like Randy Savage?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That flying knee was amazing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A potential Rollins/Samson match could be interesting just for the stare down :lol They look similar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That knee was brutal.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn what a knee.

God I hate that clothesline.

Good shit WWE. Way to give Elias a solid win. fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is not a bad match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta admit, that was a hell of a Knee.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

God Movement said:


> That flying knee was amazing.


It was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Samson should go over someone clean in his first Raw match, but whatever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, everyone does the knee strike better than Rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cross Rhodes.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Goox segment.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Not a bad match but Dean kills me with blatantly rolling into position. Doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They protected Samson. Means they see something in him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was beautiful Elias :cry


It was.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866817665410637824:batista3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God damn I swear Maryse gets hotter every time I see her.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Miz!

Hahahahaha!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I honstle thought that for a while, but after seeing Naito kicking out of the trifecta of powerbombs against Elgin (apron, barricade and Elgin Bomb) I think it is most a NJPW thing


A lot of Okada's sh*t is ridiculous though, I've seen Cole kick out of 3 Elgin bombs. But the sh*t that happened in the Minoru match for example was some of the most OP wrestling I've ever seen :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Who are you?


Well Who are you is probably gonna get stuck in my head now lol! Who are you? Who? Who? Who? Who? :laugh:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

JC00 said:


> _It appears that Bayley’s battle scars are not fading anytime soon.
> 
> WWE.com obtained backstage photos of The Huggable One bearing the marks left by Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ Kendo stick attack last week on Raw, including one of an incredulous Mickie James reacting to the injuries.
> 
> Tune in to Raw tonight live at 8/7 C on USA Network to see how The Huggable One responds to the champion’s aggression._


Not gonna lie, that looks hot.

#50ShadesOfHugging


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Samson could be something big.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> A potential Rollins/Samson match could be interesting just for the stare down :lol They look similar.


Not if Rollins put the blond streak back in his hair. Which honestly I don't know why he ever got rid of it when you see so many guys with long black hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse looking good as usual.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Elias said "I won't forget"

Welp Elias gonna get Dean DQ'd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Samson's new finisher is a rolling cutter? Looks like Cody Rhodes won't be back anytime soon. :kappa


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why is Enzo always getting beaten up

This is ridiculous

:kobelol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo getting squashed like usual :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The rated PG suuuuuuuuuuperstar


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Some people would continue to hate RAW for some reason


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO Enzo dead in the back


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so at extreme rules we're going to have a normal match but if ambrose gets dq'd miz wins the belt.

such idiotic booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo laid the fuck out.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

YES!!! ENZO'S DEAD!! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Not if Rollins put the blond streak back in his hair. Which honestly I don't know why he ever got rid of it when you see so many guys with long black hair.


He said it damaged his hair.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They protected Elias against the Shield IC Champion. They definitely will be pushing him down the line. He has a lot of potential from what I just saw.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Not if Rollins put the blond streak back in his hair. Which honestly I don't know why he ever got rid of it when you see so many guys with long black hair.


The bleach was killing his hair lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm. Maybe it was the Revival. If you watch NXT, wouldn't be the first time they've attacked Enzo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rikishi did it.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

It's always enjoyable to see Enzo get beaten up especially that clostheline from Brock Lesnsr in the Royal Rumble


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

I think that's the first time I've ever seen Samson come out of a match as the victor.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Elias looked great in his debut, him & Dean had a solid match.

The future is bright for the drifter :mark:


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Samson is the perfect person to enter into the IC title competition. I hope he gets a shot at the that title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First hour almost over already. Damn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is so wrong. We're supposed to watch Enzo get his ass beat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Abisial said:


> He said it damaged his hair.


Ah. Well, still takes away from his look. Especially when he stands next to Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Both WWE shows are creatively challenged.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Rikishi did it.


He did it for The Rock! He did it for the people!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Missed the first hour, what did I miss?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FasihFranck said:


> It's always enjoyable to see Enzo get beaten up especially that clostheline from Brock Lesnsr in the Royal Rumble












Loved it :HA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JC00 said:


> _It appears that Bayley’s battle scars are not fading anytime soon.
> 
> WWE.com obtained backstage photos of The Huggable One bearing the marks left by Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss’ Kendo stick attack last week on Raw, including one of an incredulous Mickie James reacting to the injuries.
> 
> Tune in to Raw tonight live at 8/7 C on USA Network to see how The Huggable One responds to the champion’s aggression._


Ouch! Alexa did not hold back! Poor Bayley!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck commercials.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

INSERT THE DRIFTER INTO THE IC TITLE MATCH !!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Hm. Maybe it was the Revival. If you watch NXT, wouldn't be the first time they've attacked Enzo.


Well they were spotted backstage so...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866815932647309312


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Rikishi did it.



He did it.... for the fans.


Thank you Rikishi.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww poor Enzo!


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Missed the first hour, what did I miss?


Elias Samson debut.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Honestly, Rollins should just chop his hair imo.

Too many dudes with long, dark hair already.

He should shave that fuzzball on his face while he's at it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> First hour almost over already. Damn.


That's a new sentiment :grin2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cass done it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Well Who are you is probably gonna get stuck in my head now lol! Who are you? Who? Who? Who? Who? :laugh:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It was Rikishi! He did it for the Rock!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass did it :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That's a new sentiment :grin2:


It went by quick, unless it was just me. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass heel turn, maybe?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bet it was Balor Club.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Balor has no club ffs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor wins to try and repair his damaged cred.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully Cass attacked Enzo but then again, I don't see a solo heel run going well for Cass so idk.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Angle looks _really_ short next to Cass.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A lot of Okada's sh*t is ridiculous though, I've seen Cole kick out of 3 Elgin bombs. But the sh*t that happened in the Minoru match for example was some of the most OP wrestling I've ever seen :lol


I've seen people kick out of 3 Elgin Bombs in PWG, but this was Apron bomb, followed by a barricade bomb followed by an Elgin Bomb, all in 1 minute and Naito kick out, that was ridiculous shit. I admitt that Okada is probably one of the top 2 most protected wrestlers in the world though and that Suzuki match was ridiculous, but that doesn't take that he is one of the GOATs, dude has had 5 ***** matches in the last 18 months (the Marufuji match at KOPW was 5 stars for me) with 5 different opponents, that's GOAT level


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

When Finn Balor was in kindergarten, he was a very ill child. He was underfed and smaller than the other kids. He was sick every day. He would show up to school and cough, sneeze and vomit all over the kids, the teachers and the classroom. He was a very disgusting child. Beyond that, there was something else that was very strange about Finnie. He had a notepad. And he would take this notepad, and he would take a gray crayon out of his crayon box and he would sit there all day coloring circle after circle in his notepad. would fill up every page with these circles. All the while sneezing and coughing and puking all over himself. Filthy. After several excruciating months, the teachers and the doctors finally figured it out. The thing was, Finnie couldn’t draw a dime to save his life.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A FITAL FIVE WAY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who will win this match. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New work schedule.. gotta watch RAW on mute... no idea what's being said in these promos... I feel so lost.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

A fital.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Balor Fatal-5 win confirmed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heymannnnnnn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, Balor definitely going to win the 5 way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Advocate, interesting...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet Paul Heyman thinks it is cool that the crowd talks with him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock, defending? :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor is winning the Fatal 5 now, despite fucking up the promo


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Muskoka ******* said:


> When Finn Balor was in kindergarten, he was a very ill child. He was underfed and smaller than the other kids. He was sick every day. He would show up to school and cough, sneeze and vomit all over the kids, the teachers and the classroom. He was a very disgusting child. Beyond that, there was something else that was very strange about Finnie. He had a notepad. And he would take this notepad, and he would take a gray crayon out of his crayon box and he would sit there all day coloring circle after circle in his notepad. would fill up every page with these circles. All the while sneezing and coughing and puking all over himself. Filthy. After several excruciating months, the teachers and the doctors finally figured it out. The thing was, Finnie couldn’t draw a dime to save his life.


We saw it the first time you made this shitty joke.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman :mark


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Shut up, Heyman.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So are we going to get the obligatory thing where Heyman announces Lesnar and the shmucks fall for it every time.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Muskoka ******* said:


> When Finn Balor was in kindergarten, he was a very ill child. He was underfed and smaller than the other kids. He was sick every day. He would show up to school and cough, sneeze and vomit all over the kids, the teachers and the classroom. He was a very disgusting child. Beyond that, there was something else that was very strange about Finnie. He had a notepad. And he would take this notepad, and he would take a gray crayon out of his crayon box and he would sit there all day coloring circle after circle in his notepad. would fill up every page with these circles. All the while sneezing and coughing and puking all over himself. Filthy. After several excruciating months, the teachers and the doctors finally figured it out. The thing was, Finnie couldn’t draw a dime to save his life.



The cringe isnt the material itself, but the fact you actually took the time to type this up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I've seen people kick out of 3 Elgin Bombs in PWG, but this was Apron bomb, followed by a barricade bomb followed by an Elgin Bomb, all in 1 minute and Naito kick out, that was ridiculous shit. I admitt that Okada is probably one of the top 2 most protected wrestlers in the world though and that Suzuki match was ridiculous, but that doesn't take that he is one of the GOATs, dude has had 5 ***** matches in the last 18 months (the Marufuji match at KOPW was 5 stars for me) with 5 different opponents, that's GOAT level


Oh no one is denying Okada's greatness, he's the 2017 MVP easily. I'm just saying even his greatness can be OTT sometimes too, like MiSu had been working on your leg for weeks, worked on it before the match started then worked on it for 20 minutes in the match and you have the nerve to do a kip up ?!?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, you cant be fucking serious, there's no fucking way Balor can face The Beast without being killed in 2 seconds. This will be the most unbelievable match ever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It was obvious from the start that Balor was going to win the fatal 5 way....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anybody actually think anyone other than Balor was going to win?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It went by quick, unless it was just me. :lol


Nah I agree. Im just saying you are right and so often I find myself looking at the clock surprised at how much show is left :grin2:

And here comes the man dressed ready for a brawl with a face ready for a dance ball. Gain 60 lbs and get some years on ya to toughen that face and then rock the leather jacket buddy. 

Respect the conditioning though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> It was obvious from the start that Balor was going to win the fatal 5 way....


Yep and they're making it more obvious now.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

3ddie93 said:


> No, you cant be fucking serious, there's no fucking way Balor can face The Beast without being killed in 2 seconds. This will be the most unbelievable match ever.


Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar says otherwise


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heyman's voice keeps messing up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman has lost his luster.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Balor the most talented in ring performer

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having a logo on the back of a leather jacket.

:deandre


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I should have seen that coming lol! :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Most talented inring performer in WWE ? :mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

You fuggin' kiddin' me Heyman?!

Fugg outta here with that BS maaaaaaan!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, but Balor ain't better than AJ Styles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Balor the most talented in ring performer
> 
> :ha


Ace will have a field day with that :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep and they're making it more obvious now.


Finn's going to get fed to Lesnar if they do face eachother. Only one guys allowed to beat Lesnar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Paul forgot about AJ, Cesaro and many others.

I swear if Balor presents more of a fight to Brock than Dean at Mania... :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why are they even bothering painting Balor as an Underdog in the slightest?

The guy beat Rollins and Reigns in his first month and was the 1st Universal Champion ever. I don't care about his size, they've booked him as legit competition with top names


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even Heyman makes Balor look small.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

"I'm just an advocate" don't worry Paul you're significantly bigger than him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace is not gonna like this


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Finn taking a shot at Brock lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, this Brock reign is destroying RAW.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock is going to destroy Balor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman looks like he could take Balor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar says otherwise


That match was pretty emotional going in with a babyface that not only is easily one of and perhaps THE most talented man I've ever seen in this biz in all my time, but is legitimately up there with Daniel Bryan for most over babyface post AE.

This situation doesnt compare


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lesnar should rightfully eat Balor as a pre-meal snack.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yawn, Finn doesn't have me convinced...and I like the guy.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Vanilla Midget vs the beast confirmed


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Heyman looks like he could take Balor.


Seriously though.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Balor jealous Brock is a star and can work part time and get paid more than anyone. :Brock


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

its so hard to take him seriously with that accent i kept expecting to hear him say brock will never take his lucky charms


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor always seems nervous during promos for some reason...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cass and Finn vs The Club. Calling it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That match was pretty emotional going in with a babyface that not only is easily one of and perhaps THE most talented man I've ever seen in this biz in all my time, but is legitimately up there with Daniel Bryan for most over babyface post AE.
> 
> This situation doesnt compare


Nice Mahal tribute sig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Unneeded segment that made the outcome even more obvious. Whatever.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Balor always seems nervous during promos for some reason...


He works so much better as a heel that's not even funny.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who cares if Balor never lost the title? He lost clean to a maybe 70% Roman. If they wanted him strong for Brock, the Roman match shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Pepsi comercial...please, Coke is where it is at :goaway


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Balor vs Anderson? I HOPE this is a ruse and they reform The Bullet Club, or at least 'The Club.'


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar says otherwise


Guerrero was way bigger than Balor


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Balor would make a great Singh brother.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Balor always seems nervous during promos for some reason...


He was quite confident with promos when he was a heel and the leader of the Bullet Club back in NJPW, not great, but better than now, maybe the babyface role doesn't help him


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That match was pretty emotional going in with a babyface that not only is easily one of and perhaps THE most talented man I've ever seen in this biz in all my time, but is legitimately up there with Daniel Bryan for most over babyface post AE.
> 
> This situation doesnt compare


No sorry that excuse doesn't work. You can't pick and choose who is too small on the basis of who you like and do not like. Fans can believe someone small can beat someone like Lesnar , as long as the booking is done right and thats the key thing in all of this. You have to remember, Eddie was billed smaller than Balor is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should've turned Balor heel when he returned. Would've been a different wrinkle for him and Raw in general.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like Finn but, just but...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> He was quite confident with promos when he was a heel and the leader of the Bullet Club back in NJPW, not great, but better than now, maybe the babyface role doesn't help him


That could be it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

YankBastard said:


> Balor vs Anderson? I HOPE this is a ruse and they reform The Bullet Club, or at least 'The Club.'


I can see this.

Help him beat Lesnar?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Anderson & Gallows help Balor win the 5 way, turn heel and joins the Club.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

However I guess they could heel him v Brock and bring balor club with well the club..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor overness has really nosedived.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A-Will said:


> Guerrero was way bigger than Balor


Balor is billed at 5 ft 11 while Guerrero was billed at at least 5 ft 8 and yes Balor was billed this way in Japan as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They should've turned Balor heel when he returned. Would've been a different wrinkle for him and Raw in general.


I could see him turning heel with Gallows and Anderson. Especially since all the Shield boys are on the same brand again, and it's almost inevitable those two factions will feud at some point. One group has to be the heels, and we know Vince ain't turning Roman ever lol.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

A-Will said:


> Guerrero was way bigger than Balor



Eddie was roided out of his mind. It helped make him look like he fit vs. Lesnar. Not so sure Finn is on them roids.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I really hope WWE pull the trigger and have someone like Joe or Rollins win the fatal 5 match because it would be absolutely farce to see a Cruiserweight wrestle against the Beast Incarnate


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866819488208912388


Mango13 said:


> LMAO Enzo dead in the back





Steve Black Man said:


> YES!!! ENZO'S DEAD!! :mark:





God Movement said:


> Rikishi did it.





YankBastard said:


> He did it for The Rock! He did it for the people!





Hawkke said:


> It was Rikishi! He did it for the Rock!





SavoySuit said:


> He did it.... for the fans.
> 
> Thank you Rikishi.





wkc_23 said:


> Loved it :HA


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> No sorry that excuse doesn't work. You can't pick and choose who is too small on the basis of who you like and do not like. Fans can believe someone small can beat someone like Lesnar , as long as the booking is done right and thats the key thing in all of this. You have to remember, Eddie was billed smaller than Balor is


Is this discussion only merit based on size? I thought we were talking effectiveness and quality of the angle here. If this is a pure size conversation sure I'd back off there and apologize.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I could see him turning heel with Gallows and Anderson. Especially since all the Shield boys are on the same brand again, and it's almost inevitable those two factions will feud at some point. Because we know Vince ain't turning Roman ever lol.


Yeah but the main problem with that is that Gallows and Anderson have next to no credibility. I mean it worked when they teamed with Styles to take on Reigns and the Usos but against the Shield? Just not credible.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well we are thinking alike lol


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Did like everyone get together and decide to shit on Balor? I don't ever recall him being this disliked on this forum the way it has seemed ever since he has cameback from injury.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Balor is billed at 5 ft 11 while Guerrero was billed at at least 5 ft 8 and yes Balor was billed this way in Japan as well.


Guerrero was 40-50 pounds bigger than Balor is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who will win this..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Balor is awesome. Crowd love him.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

A lot of people think Sami Zayn puts on 5 star rasslin' matches. As my Uber driver, he definitely did not get 5 stars for driving me to work. He took the wrong route. We got stuck in traffic and someone rear ended us. He smiled and I asked him why. He said, "I'm finally getting pushed."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad Balor can't win and save WWE from this absentee reign of terror.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

PHX said:


> Did like everyone get together and decide to shit on Balor? I don't ever recall him being this disliked on this forum the way it has seemed ever since he has cameback from injury.



I think it might be that people are seeing that Balor has zero character.... he's alright otherwise, but that's it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is this discussion only merit based on size? I thought we were talking effectiveness and quality of the angle here. If this is a pure size conversation sure I'd back off there and apologize.


The original post(not you) implies that Balor is too small and would get beat in "2 seconds".So I brought up that Lesnar lost to Eddie Guerrero, someone who is smaller than Lesnar and even smaller than Balor height wise. If we were talking about other factors then maybe Balor shouldn't beat Lesnar, but I argue that Balor shouldn't be facing Lesnar nor should Lesnar be champion.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Decent match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PHX said:


> Did like everyone get together and decide to shit on Balor? I don't ever recall him being this disliked on this forum the way it has seemed ever since he has cameback from injury.


This board can, at times, suffer from a definite hive mind.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

SavoySuit said:


> Eddie was roided out of his mind. It helped make him look like he fit vs. Lesnar. Not so sure Finn is on them roids.


I know. That's the point I'm trying to make. He was bigger than Balor, which helped. On top of that, he knew story telling. My gripe is that Balor will straight up wrestle Lesnar as if there isn't a size difference and I don't wanna see that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Too bad Balor can't win and save WWE from this absentee reign of terror.


The millennium of the Maharaja will compensate. Do not fret, for The. Mahal. Will. Not. Fall.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> The original post(not you) implies that Balor is too small and would get beat in "2 seconds".So I brought up that Lesnar lost to Eddie Guerrero, someone who is smaller than Lesnar and even smaller than Balor height wise. If we were talking about other factors then maybe Balor shouldn't beat Lesnar, but I argue that Balor shouldn't be facing Lesnar nor should Lesnar be champion.


Guerrero was billed around 225. Balor is billed 185 I believe. 

Height does not matter. They do not have height categories in contact sports. They have weight categories. Eddie was FAR heavier than Finn.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Why did they change Matt's face? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> This board can, at times, suffer from a definite hive mind.


Oh definitely, just look at all the Jinder "fans" that suddenly popped up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That graphic of Matt. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> The original post(not you) implies that Balor is too small and would get beat in "2 seconds".So I brought up that Lesnar lost to Eddie Guerrero, someone who is smaller than Lesnar and even smaller than Balor height wise. If we were talking about other factors then maybe Balor shouldn't beat Lesnar, but I argue that Balor shouldn't be facing Lesnar nor should Lesnar be champion.


Ah fair enough, I suppose I interjected early. I thought that was a quality-of-angle/wrestler discussion. Sorry for the stir.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm happy for Jinder, but won't be adding him to my sig.

Doubt I'll be adding The Drifter either.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*IF YA SMELLLLLLLL....*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The millennium of the Maharaja will compensate. Do not fret, for The. Mahal. Will. Not. Fall.


Jinder unifying the titles at Mania?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

At least Sasha gets a full entrance this Monday!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Dis match again?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was surprised Sasha lost last week. Let's go Sasha!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's hope Sasha squashes this Fox and moves on to greater things...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DWils said:


> Guerrero was 40-50 pounds bigger than Balor is.


Well, I can only go off by what wikipedia says about Guerrero and that was 220 while Balor is 190. When Guerrero was alive it was at a time where WWE would more often BS measurements. However, I feel like Guerrero's weight is probably altered to make him bigger and more formidable, which the WWE does all the time(Cass isn't 7 ft). I think with some guys like Balor, you can't really alter them and have to use their real measurements like Balor being 5 ft 11 180-190 pounds. Maybe Guerrero really was 220 but at 5 ft 8, I'm not so sure 



DWils said:


> Guerrero was billed around 225. Balor is billed 185 I believe.
> 
> Height does not matter. They do not have height categories in contact sports. They have weight categories. Eddie was FAR heavier than Finn.


Height is actually important, considering you'll likely have a larger reach advantage. Why do you think someone like Jon Jones and Anderson Silva were so successful? Longer reach than most of their division . Eddie was 5 ft 8 and at 225 it might be a little high, in my opinion. Remember, his measurements were done over 10 years ago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No semi-jobber entrance this week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That was an impressive boot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasha is looking good tonight though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is this abysmäl crowd?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Corey Graves is a wonderful commentator, he is hilarious.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I love this Sasha gear. Although now that I think about it, I love most of her gears.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

50-50 booking.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sasha won off that? Ok then.

Remember when some said that last weeks win would mean a lot for Alicia.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Sasha wins, Alicia wins, Sasha wins...

so Alicia wins next week? :eyeroll


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Order your very own *FINN IN A BOX* today!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty sure that's the first time Sasha has won with that move.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it just me or is Sasha's booty looking juicier as of late?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

She really won with that...?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is how Brock vs Balor should go.










Does that for a few times before pinning him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's hope Sasha moves on to someone else now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dar. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

She won off the double knee stomp? :what?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol So much for people thinking Alicia was getting a push after her win last week. I knew it was just 50/50 booking.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

It's kinda funny since Sasha flirts with Noam on twitter occasionally


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn Kalisto.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Jinder unifying the titles at Mania?


I'm not sure if that'd be too far........... or not far enough :brock4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto and Crews in the same segment. Alright.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Alicia Fox's music is that shit that comes out of one of those fancy claw games


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA'S A JOBBER!
SASHA'S BURIED!
SASHA'S CAREER IS OVER! 
BIG PUSH FOR ALICIA COMING!

Fucking embarrassing comments last week :mj4*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It was Titus and Apollo :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus Brand > Big Baller Brand


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

titus is known world wide, yup as the guy that got suspended for grabbing his boss


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Beat his ass Apollo.

BLISSTER! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa >>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa next :mark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Every time I hear "(thing) on a pole" match I just have to rub my temples..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally the Goddess of the WWE is up next.. Business is definitely about to pick up now.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope this Crews/Titus thing leads to Crews getting some kind of push. The guy is extremely talented.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a Titus Brand extension.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Vince got the black man talking bout food stamps. Never change vince


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's see what she has in store for the "What" chants tonight.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

They actually got me to sit through a balor segment without fast forwarding. Thank you Paul.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Food stamps.

:mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm pretty interested in this Sasha vs Alicia feud. Maybe Sasha Banks could show up on 205 Live and mess with Alicia and Noam Dar on there?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

No coincidence that the ad for Amazon's Alexa was put before Alexa's segment.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ugh. Alexa/Bayley fued is boring af.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope this Crews/Titus thing leads to Crews getting some kind of push. The guy is extremely talented.


I'd love to see that happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The MITB gimmick still existing.

fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck Goldust and R-Truth. Bring out the Goddess of WWE!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE wtf.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldust still being on TV.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa v Bayley on a double ended kendo? :curry2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who cares, where is Alexa?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam an old school like Goldust promo


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love old school goldie! He's one of the GOAT IC!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't paid much attention, but did I hear that Alexa is gonna go "Extreme"? wens3:book


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*turns on TV*

Goldust in an actual angle? WTF am I watching?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Old school GOldust promo!! Yes!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The MITB gimmick still existing.
> 
> fpalm


It really doesn't work with the brand split either.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldust. Get off my screen.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Push goldust


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Damn! Haven't had one of these in many, many years. Awesome!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OldSchoolDust, y'all!* :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldust needs a Goldberg style run in five years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those cheers for Alexa wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charly...and Alexa, now we are talking...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly and Alexa on screen. Business is about to pick up.....Alot.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally the proper Goldust is back!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let Alexa work that mic. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a shot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Every time I hear "(thing) on a pole" match I just have to rub my temples..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss & Charly! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That Kendo stick shot had to hurt like a bitch


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am actually not mad at Vintage heel Goldust and even Truth the singles guy returning as a face in the lower card. Give me smoking Truth back too


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I didn't know Bayley had a neck tattoo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Shitty makeup job..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charly's shirt is cute.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Aiden and Goldust would make an interesting tag team.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Eh. Alexa. Hockey time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldust finally returning to his movie roots? :mark:

Charly looking fit? :yum:

A replay of Alexa beating Bayley like a runaway slave? >

This has been the best 5 minutes of RAW in a good while. :bjpenn


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Charly is one of the prime reasons why RAW is much better than SD


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Let Alexa work that mic. :sodone


That's what Vince says before every show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa salivating. :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TATTOO ME IN WELTS ALEXA


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, Alexa is looking good tonight.

That hot pink eye shadow. :rock1


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Alexa salivating? Yes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"The feel of the bamboo on her skin made me salivate, and I want to do it again."

Well, this turned sexual fast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why was that a backstage promo?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very very good RAW, this is shocking to me.

They must be mad worried about how epic Smackdown will be..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa cutting another solid promo..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess has spoken.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate recaps.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It sucks seeing recaps of Braun and knowing I won't be able to see him for a good while :fuckthis


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Love the word choice Alexa :lol

Hope this Bliss-Mickie match will be better than their last.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Some of these Alexa comments make me laugh :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa is so good at being bad. She plays a heel very well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW dearly misses :braun


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa most overrated woman in history.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I really hope they end this cringeworthy gimmick of Bayley and change her finisher


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tag match main event.

:mj4


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

More excellent mic work from the Goddess. She continues to separate from the pack.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa salivates at the tought of hard wood :book


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Maybe it's because I'm African but that kendo strike didn't look painful at all


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In seriousness, this has been a pleasant Raw to watch tonight. Nothing phenominal, but all around solid.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> Maybe it's because I'm African but that kendo strike didn't look painful at all


Maybe it's because I'm North American but that post was stupid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a Rollins/Roman vs Jinder/Drew dream tag at Survivor Series . :vince$


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charly taller than Alexa. You usually dont want your announcers looking bigger than the talent


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa most overrated woman in history.


The Bliss marks are about to come after you :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

KICK HIS ASS APOLLO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unpopular opinion, but I actually like Apollos theme.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Titus and Apollo are hilarious together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is Kalisto's new "gimmick" supposed to be?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Alexa most overrated woman in history.


You're entitled to your opinion...even when its wrong.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crews should run through Kalisto. Lets get this Crews push underway!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Maybe it's because I'm North American but that post was stupid


It was, don't know why I said it tbh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AlexaDust, y'all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866832266974113792


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh at the thought of this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This could be good, if they allowed them to go for it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol at WWE still thinking the Titus Brand gimmick still has a chance..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they were trying to groom Kalisto to be the next Rey, they failed very hard.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Booker said that's the loudest pop Apollo has got since he debuted lolololololol the accuracy


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Titus Brand is one of the best things on Raw for me.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

:draper2 I'm actually enjoying the Titus Brand gimmick.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Titus is miring those workrates..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Mystery of Kalisto is how they saw him as the next Rey Mysterio in the first place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker :buried Apollo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What. No...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol buried


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So much for that Apollo push. FFS


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

CoverD said:


> You're entitled to your opinion...even when its wrong.


Can't work a good match to save her life, cuts the same typical bitchy heel promo every single week, is no where near as over as most women on the roster, explain to me where I'm wrong?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It was not a win for The Titus Brand this time lol!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Crews should run through Kalisto. Lets get this Crews push underway!


lol plot twist


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Titus brand is a great gimmick... they just need to give it some legitimacy and it can really go places. It should be used to get someone over to become IC champion and later to become world champ. 

As I write this... Kalisto beats the Titus Brand... wtf.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at Apollo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apollo and :braun both conquered by Kalisto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> If they were trying to groom Kalisto to be the next Rey, they failed very hard.


They refuse to acknowledge the fact that there can't be another Rey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Famous B >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Titus O'Neill


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

starsfan24 said:


> :draper2 I'm actually enjoying the Titus Brand gimmick.


I think if they made him a nutty Lavar Ball-esque type role it'd be better, where it was more the fact he's just a psycho making ridiculous claims, than actually trying to make a business.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I find this Titus Brand and Apollo interesting :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If they actually got time, Apollo and Kalisto could probably put on a pretty good match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh, more Hardys vs Sheamus/Cesaro...feels like it has been going on for an eternity.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Booker :buried Apollo.


I have been as neutral as can be on Apollo since he has been here, but that wasn't right :maury straight out of the Mark Madden playbook. 

Off topic, what an awful commentator Mark Madden was.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus might literally break something inside Matt.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well crap. Maybe Crews just needs to snap and start beating guys down or something


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Sigh, more Hardys vs Sheamus/Cesaro...feels like it has been going on for an eternity.


Almost 2 months straight. Same with Rollins and Joe. Hopefully both are coming to an end soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> They refuse to acknowledge the fact that there can't be another Rey


Yeah. I think they even tried that shit with Sin Cara and it flopped VERY hard.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Man give this man a push. Stop playing with Apollo like this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Hardys/S&C match. Fuck.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Titus Brand is fun. Titus should slap Crews around for embarrassing him ala Bobby Heenan with the Red Rooster back in the day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Hardy's pyro looks super cheap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff with really red shoes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So, Sheamus/Cesaro win, choose the stipulation and then lose the match based around the stipulation they choose.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah. I think they even tried that shit with Sin Cara and it flopped VERY hard.


It's really sad and pathetic, I wonder when they'll give it a rest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

For the love of god, please give Cesaro a different theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus has a good theme.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

crews and kalisto are the 2 biggest geeks on the roster unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> It's really sad and pathetic, I wonder when they'll give it a rest.


Never lol. I truly believe that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They probably make it a ladder match, that way Sheamus/Cesaro can win without pinning the Hardys.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ive been watching the news. did enzo get beat up badly again?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Man give this man a push. Stop playing with Apollo like this.


Apollo is so darn athletic, but is severely lacking personality..

This partnership with Titus has Titus overshadowing the guy.

I'll be patient as I believe this loss is building to Apollo just snapping..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Much like the Brood, the entrance-quality-to-win-percentage ratio is so disproportionate with Cesheamus (Sheamusaro?)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Hardys need to lose the titles..become broken...win them back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Matt and Sheamus call this match before the show? It seems like neither of them know what to do with each other.. Like they're making it up as they go..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They probably make it a ladder match, that way Sheamus/Cesaro can win without pinning the Hardys.


TLC!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd dead for this "fresh" matchup.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> ive been watching the news. did enzo get beat up badly again?


Got attacked backstage.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Broken Hardy's or gtfo


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

How many fucking times are we gonna get The Hardys vs Cesaro and Sheamus. I'm already bored with The Hardys.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Never lol. I truly believe that.


:lol I agree, I guess it's the same way they want us to believe that Roman is a babyface :shrug


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

ths match def looks rather disjointed


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Can't work a good match to save her life, cuts the same typical bitchy heel promo every single week, is no where near as over as most women on the roster, explain to me where I'm wrong?


So, the bitchy heel thing is her gimmick so of course she's going to emphasize that. I don't know how you don't think she's over (take a look at posts here on the forum).

As for the match working, I've seen nothing wrong with her matches. She's not Ric Flair or Bret Hart in the ring, but the best talent she's worked with so far are Lynch and Bailey.

Sounds to me like you just blind hate against her and nobody will be able to change your mind.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"BROTHER NERO!" chants. I knew you'd come! :madhardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is this Brother Nero?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seen this match too many times.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is such trash.. Neither guy has a clue what two moves ahead are going to be..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yanks win.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match is BROKEN...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole can't fucking talk :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank God the hockey game is back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials during matches.

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commercials breaking up the monotony of RAW. :drose


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nashville Predators playing Glorious before the 3rd period :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw has actually been pretty decent tonight. Have to say I'm surprised, but maybe it's just the stink of last night's show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> Nashville Predators playing Glorious before the 3rd period :lol


Must be referencing Kesler's "glorious" destruction of Johansen. :eva2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans actually clapping.

:hmm:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Just get to Goddess Alexa vs Mickie already!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jinder has more fast paced matches than this..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Show has been fine so far, there is still Alexa and Reigns/Rollins coming up so it is all good...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need another commercial break.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's go Matt!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Matt just got destroyed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"This is awesome"

These fucking fans.. Jesus christ..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"This is Awesome" chants :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"This is awesome" fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This match got a "this is awesome" chant?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

This is awesome? I think they meant this is awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This is awesome" chants. It is a decent match, though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Commercials during matches.
> 
> :mj4


Doesn't seem that long ago when JR would say "folks we have reached our advertising obligations. We are live until the conclusion of this match". One in particular I recall was all of Evolution vs Michaels, Foley, Benjamin and I think Benoit. 

Fun match that I think was when Flair spat out his gum before the famous Flair faceflop :maury


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This has been a pretty good raw so far


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, there really is no point to this tag match because the contenders have just been jobbed out continuously..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Matt :lol

NOOOOOOO. Not a cage match. FFS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steel cage? Well, that's underwhelming.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steel Cage match!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW sucks so bad, the crowd thinks this is awesome.:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WONDDDDDDERFULLLLLLLL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Doesn't seem that long ago when JR would say "folks we have reached our advertising obligations. We are live until the conclusion of this match". One in particular I recall was all of Evolution vs Michaels, Foley, Benjamin and I think Benoit.
> 
> Fun match that I think was when Flair spat out his gum before the famous Flair faceflop :maury


Yeah, they never used to go to commercial during matches back in the day when Raw was 2 hours in the AE. You'd think with the extra hour they'd have plenty of time for commercials without going to one during a match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly Caruso was the best part of that segment.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shesaro are the Hardys bitches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cage match in 2017. :lol

That Rollins pop. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I understand that the Elimination Chamber and HIAC killed off the steel cage, but man, for fans of a certain time, it is so surreal to see the steel cage get that little of a pop and be continuously used for a cheap pop.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steel cage tag match? I'm down!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a cage match, what the shitting hell


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

This Matt Hardy is so fucking boring


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Cage match in 2017. :lol
> 
> That Rollins pop. :mark:


Will be nothing but Irish whip, hip toss, and head smash spam into the aluminum fence and at least one Hardy spot off the top...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They really need to change the name of this PPV called "Extreme Rules" if the most extreme match is a cage match :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The only reason I'm looking forward to the steel cage match is because I've never seen one live, and I'll be at Extreme Rules. (I have a feeling it won't be that impressive live but...whatever lol.)

Otherwise...meh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Will be nothing but Irish whip, hip tosses, and head smash spam into the aluminum fence and at least one Hardy spot off the top...


Yeah, everything that can be done in a cage match has been done about a billion times already.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

TBH we haven't seen many tag team steel cages recently


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> This Matt Hardy is so fucking boring


Its like he wants to go broken but can't.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They really need to change the name of this PPV called "Extreme Rules" if the most extreme match is a cage match :lol


Are you forgetting about the "Kendo Stick On A Pole" match? 

:eva2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, they never used to go to commercial during matches back in the day when Raw was 2 hours in the AE. You'd think with the extra hour they'd have plenty of time for commercials without going to one during a match.


To be fair, part of the 90s AE doing that was intentional from Russo to try and keep all matches one segment with the rare two segment match, since Russo believed fans would turn the channel and lose the attention during a match. Still, yes the point stands.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least this commercial break isn't during a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW proving itself to be the true beta brand, Where the 'B' Boys play.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eat your heart out Mark Morrison.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Are you forgetting about the "Kendo Stick On A Pole" match?
> 
> :eva2


Oh yeah...fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries. :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Austin Aries forever the number one contender.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This PPV is shaping up to be so goddamn extreme that it hurts!!

Imagine if they announce a Stairs match!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> At least this commercial break isn't during a match.


Yet


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> RAW proving itself to be the true beta brand, Where the 'B' Boys play.


look at the adjective, play :nash: (as a note, we don't have enough Nash expressions around here. Some of Nash's NWO paid advertisement faces or at least Nash with the pipe during Paparazzi Productions should be in here)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries/Neville again. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's a testament to his talent that Aries is still over.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Why the fuck they're keep on having Neville vs Aries again and again


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Neville can't even stand at ring side? And gets an office chair to watch the match? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off with those cm punk chants.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread literally died as a result of this match. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> This PPV is shaping up to be so goddamn extreme that it hurts!!
> 
> Imagine if they announce a Stairs match!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tony Nece is another CW I can see doing well in the midcard.

Midcard

Tony Nese
Cedric Alexander
TJP
Mustafa Ali

Main Event 

Neville


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> look at the adjective, play :nash: (as a note, we don't have enough Nash expressions around here. Some of Nash's NWO paid advertisement faces or at least Nash with the pipe during Paparazzi Productions should be in here)


Nash would have been a great English teacher. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Bliss does an interview backstage. Perfect time for Bayley to attack her with a kendo stick and get some heat back, right? Nah. Bayley does nothing. Wasn't even seen during that segment. I hate how they book this woman.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goaddamnit Anaheim tied the hockey game. Yay Neville.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, gimme a Neville vs Tony Nese feud after Neville is done with AA!!

Yes please!


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

What's wrong with a 2 on 2 cage match? My only thing is it going to be a tornado tag or traditional tag match inside a steel cage


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BLISSTER AGAIN :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> Goaddamnit Anaheim tied the hockey game. Yay Neville.


My Ducks are hanging on!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bliss next :mark


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Alexa is making bitch faces at people who aren't even paying attention to her...

"She's so good!"


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a crime that Finn Balor is in the Universal Title scene while Austin Aries is relegated to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally. It's Goddess Alexa time :mark: :mark:

Business was in the dumpster but now it's about to pick back up again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aries and Neville could easily be big time competitors outside of the CW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bliss again nice!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Neville doesn't like anyone


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Arsenal79 said:


> It's a crime that Finn Balor is in the Universal Title scene while Austin Aries is relegated to the cruiserweight division.


Neville should be there with Aries too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Arsenal79 said:


> Neville should be there with Aries too.


Neville should at least.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866843494157078531#WhoopThatTrick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

67 pages lol, not gonna lie, I myself haven't been paying much attention


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has officially picked up now that Little Miss Bliss is here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Aleister Black is cool, I can see why Rollins named him as the one he would like to have a match with the most from those on NXT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kendo stick on a pole match.. Oh the cringe :ti


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE WINK :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Matt and Jeff, Austin Aries, Mickie James, this feels a bit like old TNA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead, but Alexa looks good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every week, it seems like Alexa's ass gets fatter :banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Alexa channeling her inner Kevin Owens :lol


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Every week, it seems like Alexa's ass gets fatter :banderas


It's not just her ass. She's been gaining weight ever since she got on the main roster, she's naturally chubby.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy crap what a right hand by the Goddess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was quick.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thrash James... lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:buried


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Despite what her marks say There is absolutely no way Bliss is better in the ring than Kelly Kelly was.

Micky is pretty poor as well but that's due to her age.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Love those forearms.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> It's not just her ass. She's been gaining weight ever since she got on the main roster, she's naturally chubby.


I love it, imo. More meat on on them bones!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, when I saw Mickie tear the house down in her return against Asuka, the last thing I imagined was her becoming enhancement talent..


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

2 and a half hours in and only 68 pages. I guess this week i won't be coming back. In fact, i refuse to come back until AFTER ive heard that something amazing happened. From the looks of it, im clearly not the only one. Oh yeah, life long fan since 83.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Twisted Bliss is no longer the Goddess' finisher.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Both women's matches tonight were really short. Shame.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Bayley just lets her get away. What a fucking geek


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Baley looks like a virgin touching a dick for the first time..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa did just one forearm and the DDT in the whole match and won, that's Asuka's level lol

BTW Alexa should change her finisher, her DDT is shit


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> So Twisted Bliss is no longer the Goddess' finisher.


I miss the Sparkle Splash :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley's azz is pwufict.

Too bad her character is turribul.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to test Bayley. :datass


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> 2 and a half hours in and only 68 pages. I guess this week i won't be coming back. In fact, i refuse to come back until AFTER ive heard that something amazing happened. From the looks of it, im clearly not the only one. Oh yeah, life long fan since 83.


The amazing thing just happened on Smackdown bro. Life long fan since 1987.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets end this, I'm tired. Good show, though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mickie's gear still bothers me lol!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright main event next...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dam mickie jobbing to Alexa like that just feels..wrong lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Hm I went to get my 3DS chargerr and the match is already over?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I love it, imo. More meat on on them bones!


It's a fine line, she looks great now because she's so active but once she retires she'll whale up, it'll be sad to see.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns and Rollins up next. Time to change to Golden State-San Antonio.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

NASHVILLE TAKES THE LEAD. 

Been a solid show tonight for the most part.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Kinda hope Rollins busts out his convoluted knee finisher...thing. If they want to establish it as a finisher, he needs to...you know....use it sometimes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866845523952549888


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF... this Experian commercial is talking about the dark web.... never heard the dark web talked about on a TV commercial..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Kinda hope Rollins busts out his convoluted knee finisher...thing. If they want to establish it as a finisher, he needs to...you know....use it sometimes.


Probably some type of fuckery, though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley vs Alexa is great so far. This Extreme Rules match could be interesting.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Alexa Bliss or Jinder......who has sucked the dick of Vince more?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Always love me some Rolleigns, should be a good match...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good show today though. 2 weeks in a raw Raw's been solid.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off.. Bray Wyatt.. The goth version of the Brooklyn Brawler..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's do this already.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TRON BOTCH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They f*cked up Seth's & Joe's entrance :lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That botch.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol music botch


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mind games?

Yeah right.... the truck fugged up!

Haha!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice job Kevin Dunn :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Those monkeys fucked up


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol commentary trying to sell the botch as "mind games" :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They played the wrong song! LOL! OH MY GOSH!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nice save there Graves :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Botched music. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET IT RIGHT!*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I was so confused for a second :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Vince is probably having a stroke over that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is so fucking DUMB.

:lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Hm I went to get my 3DS chargerr and the match is already over?


Alexa won in case you were wondering. Bayley came out and saved Mickie from Alexa's kendo stick attack. Anyway's I have a 3DS too so I thought that was cool! :smile2:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck I hope the Shield can survive those mind games


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Who else can see Elias Samson going after IC title?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE is so fucking DUMB.


Music guy is dumb


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

RAW has been much better than SD since Jinder came into main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Music guy is dumb


He's employed by WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor needs to come down and take everybody out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dude, I miss Strowman already.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He's employed by WWE.


Not anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins starting out strong.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Shield's OFFICIAL reunion will be a top 5 WWE pop of all-time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns "obeying" Rollins just like how it was in the Shield, nice


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouch. Oh joy another commercial.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They f*cked up Seth's & Joe's entrance :lmao:lmao


I thought they did. I was like "The Fuck?".


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

FasihFranck said:


> RAW has been much better than SD since Jinder came into main event


Raw has been better than a Smackdown for 7 months but sure let's blame Jinder for everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More commercials. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> FasihFranck said:
> 
> 
> > RAW has been much better than SD since Jinder came into main event
> ...


Nope it was all good when AJ was champion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder how this match ends, could Lesnar show up and wreck some havoc?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Alexa won in case you were wondering. Bayley came out and saved Mickie from Alexa's kendo stick attack. Anyway's I have a 3DS too so I thought that was cool! :smile2:


Oh thanks for telling me! Glad to see Bayley wasn't made to look like a fool yet again! Haha the 3DS helps makes the show move along faster for me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, lets end this shit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My Ducks are hanging on!!!


Sorry bud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice move by Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FasihFranck said:


> Nope it was all good when AJ was champion


Not with the damn jobber on the main event, no...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> Oh thanks for telling me! Glad to see Bayley wasn't made to look like a fool yet again! Haha the 3DS helps makes the show move along faster for me


Eh she kind of was. After Alexa his Mickie with the kendo stick Bayley got it and then just let her leave without doing anything.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> FasihFranck said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it was all good when AJ was champion
> ...


A jobber is now the champion so ne qualms


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Feel like I've seen Bray do that to Reigns about 1000 times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman the hot tag master.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's funny they STILL sell that spider walk by Bray like it's "captivating"... fugg outta here man!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm not gonna bother watching RAW. Sounds like an awful show, tried watching some of it and got bored.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, i think I've watched too much wrestling this weekend, this RAW hasn't been that bad but I just don't feel it


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> I'm not gonna bother watching RAW. Sounds like an awful show, tried watching some of it and got bored.


Bye then.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kurt is watching the monitor with his back to it!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like San Antonio will get swept. Sucks they didn't have Leonard the last 3 games.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Eh she kind of was. After Alexa his Mickie with the kendo stick Bayley got it and then just let her leave without doing anything.


Ah, but of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Roman the hot tag master.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866849898624196608


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

C'mon already.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins is so over.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Seth has been in this match for about 30 seconds total. Tag him already! Thank you!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time they say fatal 5 way I cringe a little bit, it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally some action.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm not gonna bother watching RAW. Sounds like an awful show, tried watching some of it and got bored.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns "obeying" Rollins just like how it was in the Shield, nice


It's good shiet mane!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Saw that coming.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Same old same old with Seth and Joe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty solid tag match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dammit Seth blacked out.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JOE :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Decent main event, for a decent Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, Seth takes the loss.

:lol

Shocking!

And people wonder why certain others are held to a higher standard.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Why not do the little hand drop 3 count thing for when they fade out? I miss that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can see a Reigns vs Rollins match next week due to this finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe needed that.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good show.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course, Seth takes the loss.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


Relax he passed out. Didn't tap or pinned. Seth was very protected


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Finn Baylor"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn BAYLOR :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Relax he passed out. Didn't tap or pinned. Seth was very protected


He will lose next week, though. Rollins/Reigns 12312413431.

:ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns/Kurt Angle opening segment

- Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe/Seth Rollins post-match brawl

- Elias Samson/Dean Ambrose/The Miz post-match attack

- Finn Balor/Paul Heyman/Club segment

- Alexa Bliss backstage interview

- Goldust backstage promo

- Matt Hardy vs Sheamus + Steel Cage Match Announcement

- Neville attacks Tony Nese post-match

- Bray Wyatt/Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Finn Baylor :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray tried to get some skin from Joe... Joe was like naw playa, I don't know you like that.

RAW giving us more PPV matches on free TV...FFS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it, Reigns vs Rollins match next week :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course, Seth takes the loss.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


He's there to take the bullet. Brock and Roman aren't losing until Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Both matches next week should be really good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns vs Rollins next week :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd love to know what Bray covered his mouth up to say to Joe as they closed the show. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times do we have to see a predictable outcome like Rollins/Reigns part 9500?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It was an alright RAW I guess.

I wasn't really into the main event, but I was surprised how watchable RAW was.

Eagerly anticipating Smackdown though!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I can see a Reigns vs Rollins match next week due to this finish.


You called it lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt is lucky he's not on commentary and Vince doesn't scream in his ear about saying Balor wrong. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> You called it lol


Yep, looking forward to it :mark


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He will lose next week, though.


Na most likely a DQ with it ending in a brawl with all 5 members.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Bray Wyatt/Roman Reigns/Kurt Angle opening segment
> 
> ...


Is there anything you didn't find a highlight of?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> He's there to take the bullet. Brock and Roman aren't losing until Mania.


Yep. The entire roster is. It's a joke. Just keep bringing in those record low ratings every week with one as Champion and one being built up. Cool with me.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kurt at the end... damn I'm a great GM. LOL.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins vs Reigns has only happened like 2 times since the shield split and yet some think its happened a billion times :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good matches next week, but probably unsurprising results.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. The entire roster is. It's a joke. Just keep bringing in those record low ratings every week with one as Champion and one being built up. Cool with me.


When NFL starts, those ratings are going þo be something to see.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Finn attacked Enzo backstage.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> How many times do we have to see a predictable outcome like Rollins/Reigns part 9500?


#lookinstrong247365


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> When NFL starts, those ratings are going þo be something to see.


Good. Can't wait. Keep giving us rematches from 2-3 years ago with predictable outcomes and it'll even be lower, too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't get my way so im gonna bring up Ratings. Yep sounds like classic WF. 

Call me in 10 years when WWE is still here and this ratings argument continues to be a joke.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So knowing Seth isn't getting anywhere near the Universal Title, curious what they have planned for him then. Because his feud with Joe has dragged on for too long at this point. He needs something knew and refreshing after GBOF. I'm assuming that's where his feud with Joe, hopefully ends. I would've liked to see him and Miz, but Roman is getting that feud and the IC title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not about getting one's way, about the same old shiiiiit over and over again while continuing to shit on the rest of the roster. And we wonder why no one is majorly over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Not about getting one's way, about the same old shiiiiit over and over again while continuing to shit on the rest of the roster. And we wonder why no one is majorly over.


Reigns vs Rollins has happened only 2 times since the shield split. Its not the same shit. May i remind you that seth beat reigns clean at MITB last year.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> I think Finn attacked Enzo backstage.


Me too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So knowing Seth isn't getting anywhere near the Universal Title, curious what they have planned for him then. Because his feud with Joe has dragged on for too long at this point. He needs something knew and refreshing after GBOF. I'm assuming that's where his feud with Joe, hopefully ends. I would've liked to see him and Miz, but Roman is getting that feud and the IC title.


Wyatt probably or maybe they can do a feud with Ambrose. I hope they wrap up the feud with Joe because I am really not invested in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns vs Rollins has happened only 2 times since the shield split. Its not the same shit. May i remind you that seth beat reigns clean at MITB last year.


It's happened more than twice, especially when you add in tag matches. Seen it a billion times. And only reason he won at MITB was because Reigns did drugs.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's happened more than twice, especially when you add in tag matches. Seen it a billion times. And only reason he won at MITB was because Reigns did drugs.


Its happened twice and im not counting tag matches. and its not like this a full program PPV match Its a match on Raw. Should be a great match. Seems like according to twitter more are looking forward to it than against it :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So knowing Seth isn't getting anywhere near the Universal Title, curious what they have planned for him then. Because his feud with Joe has dragged on for too long at this point. He needs something knew and refreshing after GBOF. I'm assuming that's where his feud with Joe, hopefully ends. I would've liked to see him and Miz, but Roman is getting that feud and the IC title.


Exactly why I wanted Seth on the opposite show. Talk about a glass ceiling for the entire Raw roster from now until next year's WM. Talk about pointless.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Exactly why I wanted Seth on the opposite show. Talk about a glass ceiling for the entire Raw roster from now until next year's WM. Talk about pointless.


Yep. The main event scene on Raw revolves around Roman. His journey to his fourth, yep fourth main event of Wrestlemania in a row, and most likely beating Brock. A potential IC title reign along the way too. Must be awesome for him. 

I mean if Seth is going to out of any title picture, I'm hoping they at least give him some good feuds Ambrose, Wyatt (hit or miss), or Miz are the obvious ones.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SMH Seth will be fine. Vince loves him just as much as Roman. FFS he went over HHH clean at WM with HHHs own move!! You dont need to worry about Seth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I mean if Seth is going to out of any title picture, I'm hoping they at least give him some good feuds Ambrose, Wyatt (hit or miss), or Miz are the obvious ones.


They will probably have him feud with one of them next, Wyatt seems like the most likely choice given what they have been doing now in the build up to ER. Not sure how that feud would go however, I would prefer a feud with Ambrose with Rollins seeking to gain back his trust. This then could slide into a feud between The Shield and The Club further down the line. Rollins could play a role of trying to get Reigns and Ambrose on the same page to fight the Club.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, not even 900 replies after Raw ended. :deandre


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> SMH Seth will be fine. *Vince loves him just as much as Roman*. FFS he went over HHH clean at WM with HHHs own move!! You dont need to worry about Seth.


Vince doesn't even love his own kids as much as he loves Roman Reigns.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They will probably have him feud with one of them next, Wyatt seems like the most likely choice given what they have been doing now in the build up to ER. Not sure how that feud would go however, I would prefer a feud with Ambrose with Rollins seeking to gain back his trust. This then could slide into a feud between The Shield and The Club further down the line. Rollins could play a role of trying to get Reigns and Ambrose on the same page to fight the Club.


Yeah Wyatt is a hit or miss. It's funny I was re-watching some old Shield stuff. Particularly The Shield vs The Wyatt's. That feud was absolute magic at the time. But also, Seth and Bray have never had a one on one feud. In general Bray is a hit or miss these days. Seth could probably get some decent matches out of him though. It's just the promo stuff that can get super corny with Bray. 

I'm always down for Ambrose vs Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Yeah Wyatt is a hit or miss. It's funny I was re-watching some old Shield stuff. Particularly The Shield vs The Wyatt's. That feud was absolute magic at the time. But also, Seth and Bray have never had a one on one feud. In general Bray is a hit or miss these days. Seth could probably get some decent matches out of him though. It's just the promo stuff that can get super corny with Bray.
> 
> I'm always down for Ambrose vs Rollins.


Yeah with Rollins coming out of the dull feud with Joe I think the best is for him to feud with Ambrose instead of Wyatt next since that would be a more heated feud and Rollins and Ambrose always bring the best out of each other.

Let's see how it goes. For now it seems clear Balor is winning at ER to enter a feud with Lesnar for the next PPV and Rollins continues to feud with Joe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah with Rollins coming out of the dull feud with Joe I think the best is for him to feud with Ambrose instead of Wyatt next since that would be a more heated feud and Rollins and Ambrose always bring the best out of each other.


Pretty much. Rollins needs something exciting. I thought this feud with Joe would be better than it is. I don't know what it is, but the two just don't click. Ambrose doesn't even need to turn heel to feud with Seth either. Dean will never trust him again, and those two can start a feud based on nothing...and it works.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Pretty much. Rollins needs something exciting. I thought this feud with Joe would be better than it is. I don't know what it is, but the two just don't click. Ambrose doesn't even need to turn heel to feud with Seth either. Dean will never trust him again, and those two can start a feud based on nothing...and it works.


The problem with the Joe feud is twofold: it should have taken place before Rollins faced Triple H and Rollins and Joe don't seem to click like you said, the chemistry just isn't what it should be for some reason. If Rollins had faced Joe at Fastlane as it was apparently the plan then it would have been a hotter feud and the stakes would be higher. But now it is just a feud without a purpose needlessly dragging on.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Titus is fucking gold! :lmao

Main event was pretty darn good. Liked the psychology and Seth's mad 5 minute run. Sets up something with him and Reigns later. Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The problem with the Joe feud is twofold: it should have taken place before Rollins faced Triple H and Rollins and Joe don't seem to click like you said, the chemistry just isn't what it should be for some reason. If Rollins had faced Joe at Fastlane as it was apparently the plan then it would have been a hotter feud and the stakes would be higher. But now it is just a feud without a purpose needlessly dragging on.


They tried to make it mean something by having Joe wanting revenge for HHH and Stephanie, but that fell flat and killed the feud. The story wrote itself after Mania. Seth wants revenge because Joe injured him. But they needed one match only. At this point, both need to move on. Joe is fading into obscurity on Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Exactly why I wanted Seth on the opposite show. Talk about a glass ceiling for the entire Raw roster from now until next year's WM. Talk about pointless.


You know what's interesting? I've read comments here over a month ago claiming that talents would keep being fed to Seth Rollins on Raw, yet he's been getting his ass kicked consistently these past few weeks.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Architect-Rollins said:
> 
> 
> > So knowing Seth isn't getting anywhere near the Universal Title, curious what they have planned for him then. Because his feud with Joe has dragged on for too long at this point. He needs something knew and refreshing after GBOF. I'm assuming that's where his feud with Joe, hopefully ends. I would've liked to see him and Miz, but Roman is getting that feud and the IC title.
> ...


So true! The funny thing is Reigns is still going to be booed and disliked after he beats Lesnar. I don't get the point. It's like in Vinces mind win/loss is all that matters in terms of getting over. Also wish Lesnar would go away, he's put no one over his 5 years being back.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Rollins vs Reigns has only happened like 2 times since the shield split and yet some think its happened a billion times :lmao



It happened twice last year. Remember they wrestled at MITB and next night on Raw.. Don't forget they also had tv matches in 2014 and 2015. They haven't wrestled much considering, but they've had at least 4 or 5 matches on ppv/tv


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

hey guys, had some family stuff to do today and missed Raw, anything worth looking up to watch??? (Spoilers... I guess lol)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

What do you think? :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> hey guys, had some family stuff to do today and missed Raw, anything worth looking up to watch??? (Spoilers... I guess lol)


It was a solid show, but nothing really noteworthy happened.

Hardys vs Sheamus and Cesaro is a cage match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah with Rollins coming out of the dull feud with Joe I think the best is for him to feud with Ambrose instead of Wyatt next since that would be a more heated feud and Rollins and Ambrose always bring the best out of each other.
> 
> Let's see how it goes. For now it seems clear Balor is winning at ER to enter a feud with Lesnar for the next PPV and Rollins continues to feud with Joe.



I think Rollins/Miz would be good feud. With Rollins/Joe feud basically just being beat down and attacks. So it's as dull as Ambrose/Corbin Mania feud is at this point. It would be a nice change of pace to have Rollins in a war of words type feud with someone like Miz. Reigns could be moving on to a Miz feud next though. If they do that I could only imagine cheers Miz would get when he shoots/trashes on Reigns on the mic.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*



Ace said:


> What do you think? :lol


:HA

Fair point.

Knew I could count on you buddy


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

There weren't any major story line developments other than someone taking out Enzo off-camera and a stipulation getting set for Hardyz vs Shesaro. Samson debuted but it doesn't look like they're going to do much with him other than being a heel, mid-card jobber. You can take a pass on this one and probably be better off for it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

Thanks guys!

Looks like I'm good till next week lol


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

This is the only thing you need to care about :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I actually thought raw wasn't bad .. Best one in a while..

They actually had storylines and angles going for a lot of the mid card feuds and not just the main event for once.

I was ok with it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm late but WOO Seth/Roman tag teaming :woo I always love seeing the boys team together! The best bit of the match was Seth going insane after Roman hot tagged him.

WOO ROLLEIGNS MATCH NEXT WEEK :mark:

Dean's segment was meh, it was obvious Miz would cost Dean. Dean just being there was the highlight lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> I think Rollins/Miz would be good feud. With Rollins/Joe feud basically just being beat down and attacks. So it's as dull as Ambrose/Corbin Mania feud is at this point. *It would be a nice change of pace to have Rollins in a war of words type feud with someone like Miz. *Reigns could be moving on to a Miz feud next though. If they do that I could only imagine cheers Miz would get when he shoots/trashes on Reigns on the mic.


This is part of the problem with Seth and Joe. Promos help build heat in a feud, and they've had one promo together. other than that it's the same old thing every week. Miz and Seth had a great match a few weeks ago with Balor. Promo wise they could be good. When Seth is given decent material, he can be solid on the mic. I'm sure at some point they'll feud.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

I wonder how a TV show hasn't been cancelled yet, after producing 2-3 good episodes per year. Imagine if any other TV show like Walking Dead having 2-3 good episodes per season, it would've been cancelled.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

Possible balor alliance with heyman but that's it


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

I didn't bother watching the whole show. I tried to watch some of it and got bored.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

Goldust's promo was kinda cool though. Way better than Bray Wyatt's.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Missed Raw... should I bother asking??*

I haven't watched it either, don't know if I will since I've given up on SD already. Completely lost interest at this point, will still follow it on here though.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Only 85 pages? This has to be a record low thread for a live show. I'm guessing ratings will also follow a similar record low trajectory. When even the diehards aren't commenting anymore...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Good to see the heels on top to end this week, they needed it and wow they actually set up a main event match a week in advance.

Ok it may not get everyone to tune in but its better than having to do a fifteen minute promo next week to set it up instead.

They should do that more


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, not much to be excited about for these weekly shows. I was tuning out at times. I just remembered Rollins and Reigns teaming up, Sasha Banks getting a win back against Alicia Fox and got attacked afterward. I guess they are now feuding with each other. Alexa Bliss continues her hot streak on RAW and doesn't take any attacks from Bayley after her match against Mickie James. 

Enzo had a mystery attacker. Poor guy. The Hardyz got to make the stipulation to their match against Cesaro/Sheamus. I was intrigued with the Titus O'Neil and Apollo Crews thing though. And if Goldust is going to be back to his 90's self, I'm all for it. But not going to hold hope for that.

Wow, not even 100 pages for RAW. Ratings are bad. Viewerships are bad. Message Board discussions are down too.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> It happened twice last year. Remember they wrestled at MITB and next night on Raw.. Don't forget they also had tv matches in 2014 and 2015. They haven't wrestled much considering, but they've had at least 4 or 5 matches on ppv/tv


Still not as much that we have to complain about it happening again.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Who the hell is Finn Baylor?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think Mikase attacked Enzo. He's still salty after he was flirting with Sasha on RAW last Summer.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Only 85 pages? This has to be a record low thread for a live show. I'm guessing ratings will also follow a similar record low trajectory. When even the diehards aren't commenting anymore...


Just was about to say the same. Horrendous.
I tuned in towards the end of hour 1, and surrendered before the Main Event.

And what is the logic in the Hardys picking a cage match stipulation, and Sheamus and Cesaro going all "oh shit" about it? They are wrestling two known high-flyers, they should WANT a match that restricts their flying. By the same point, why are the Hardys chosing a cage match?

And why is this feud continuing at all? The Hardys beat them up in all of their matches about nine thousand times already.
But then Golden Truth can't get a shot because of win-loss record :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Very impressed with Elias Samson. His in ring work was decent. His knee strike on Ambrose was perfectly executed. We've heard it before, but he has "the look." His whole presentation works for him.


----------



## Groovybaby (Feb 11, 2017)

chronoxiong said:


> Well, not much to be excited about for these weekly shows. I was tuning out at times. I just remembered Rollins and Reigns teaming up, Sasha Banks getting a win back against Alicia Fox and got attacked afterward. I guess they are now feuding with each other. Alexa Bliss continues her hot streak on RAW and doesn't take any attacks from Bayley after her match against Mickie James.
> 
> Enzo had a mystery attacker. Poor guy. The Hardyz got to make the stipulation to their match against Cesaro/Sheamus. I was intrigued with the Titus O'Neil and Apollo Crews thing though. And if Goldust is going to be back to his 90's self, I'm all for it. But not going to hold hope for that.
> 
> Wow, not even 100 pages for RAW. Ratings are bad. Viewerships are bad. Message Board discussions are down too.


Bu but the Shield1!!11


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They did to the Shield what they do to everyone: fuck them up.

They should have had the Shield and Punk stay a stable with Punk as the leader for one more year at least. Then, if Roman was to be their guy, they could have had Roman turn on Punk. He could have gotten Roman over big time.

Instead, they broke up the Shield, and stuck Punk in a feud with Kane.

Shit ...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't watch Raw as Strowman is out injured...

..but I might start watching properly for The Drifter. 

Star potential.


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff will be the only one to go Extreme at this event as always. Nobody else really has a set like that in the business these days. Cage match should still give him some cool spots as it did in 2000 at Unforgiven but Shamus/Cesaro again? Beating them is never enough, it always becomes TOO damn obvious who is going to get the titles off them. I guess I can be thankful Hardyz are back and there is a good chance we'll actually see some extreme action at the event even if they lose. The Asylum match last year was great considering how lame the events can be these days. Backlash was soo damn uneventful except for Randy beating those lil' douchebags up, that was hilarious.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Very good RAW. I have nothing to complain about except the main event, it was a little boring, your typical tag team match, opponents holding each other half of the time. Skipped the divas as usual. Just watched a bit of the Alexa vs Mickie match. And skipped the cruiserweights too, for no reason. I'm looking forward to the Aries vs Neville submission match though.

Anyway, Samson's debut was good, I loved him in NXT. He has too much potential. Charismatic guy.

Heyman's promo was awesome, him making fun of Seth "freaking" Rollins really made me laugh, little moments like that make the show entertaining for me.

Finn vs Karl was cool, I agree with Heyman, he's one of the best guys in the ring currently. I really hope he wins the Fatal 5 Way match. Him or Bray.

Didn't care for Matt vs Sheamus cuz we've already seen that before, but watched some of the second half and it wasn't bad. I can't wait for the Steel Cage match. Extreme Rules looking good so far.

Kalisto vs Apollo wasn't bad neither, I'm one of the few people that enjoy Kalisto & I hope they continue to push him. He's talented. Next Rey Mysterio perhaps.

Overall, I'd give it 7.5/10, they did well & they didn't need Strowman. I really hope they keep it up. They got me excited for the next episode. Finn vs Bray vs Samoa is gonna be good. Roman vs Seth will probably be decent too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Groovybaby said:


> Bu but the Shield1!!11


I did not see The Shield on Raw yesterday lol.

Dean isn't even interacting with Seth or Roman and those two interacting with each other makes sense cos they're in the same match at ER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My new suggested RAW theme:

*RAW, huh, yeah
What is it good for?
Absolutely nothing
RAW, huh, yeah
What is it good for?
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, why'all :bryanlol*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I liked Raw. It was wrestling-heavy but I feel like that was a good approach this week. Considering UK, NXT and Smackdown all got to shine in specials over the weekend, it seemed like a good time for Raw to remind everyone that they got skills too.

The surprise of the show was the Drifter. After mostly stinking up the place in NXT, his Raw debut against Dean Ambrose was... actually enjoyable. Even Graves couldn't be on his case as much as usual.

Thought Matt vs. Sheamus and the main event tag were good quality too. Balor vs. Anderson was decent as well. Bray's opening promo was solid, Heyman building up Balor was interesting, and I really like retro Goldust. All those parts made for an overall entertaining show.

Also, I think it's been long enough now... I'd like Angle to do more. We've established him as an authority figure making matches, now we need some kind of story for him. Foley had storyline involvement, Steph and HHH were all over the place. Maybe there's the seeds of something with Bray Wyatt? You could put anyone in Kurt Angle's current role to walk on the stage and make matches. Even more comedy skits like his first night back. Really hopeful he's working towards passing medicals so he can properly confront a heel. I'll lose my mind if Angle snaps and puts someone in the Ankle Lock.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> No idea why those 2 guys in the front row are wearing their sunglasses :lol


Part of my outfit bud.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Balor mark I am..

But the ending to RAW with Kurt Angel & Balor felt so unnecessarily scripted that I cringed.

Vince/whoever has GOT to stop controlling the dialogue so much.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Shield's OFFICIAL reunion will be a top 5 WWE pop of all-time.


official reunion? They've reunited at least 5 times already.


----------

